# Incra Miter Gauge Issues



## JoeMemphis (Jan 19, 2013)

Hello, I'm using the Incra Miter Gauge on my table saw, it's set up right but I was wondering if anyone had any tips to secure the work piece, because the piece keep sliding a bit throwing my 45 degree cut off. the piece of wood is 5 1/2 wide and 3/4 thick. Even holding it, once the saw started cutting the piece would want to drift. tried a Irwin clamp and the piece kept raising off the table from the clamping pressure. Any tips to keep the piece in place in a way that I can keep my hand and arm away from the saw would help.

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Stick on sandpaper 220. 

Otherwise, build a sled. Secure a 45 deg. wedge on it. Much safer and very accurate. Cheap too.

Al


----------



## JoeMemphis (Jan 19, 2013)

I like the sandpaper idea, thanks!


----------



## UnisawGuy (Jul 20, 2014)

Swing the mitre the other way so the blade pushes against the stop.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*dull blades will cause side creep*

Sandpaper is good, but a dull blade will give you issues. It should just cut like a hot knife through butter..... :yes:


----------



## JoeMemphis (Jan 19, 2013)

The dull blade makes sense, went out and bought a new one and will try it out...thanks!


----------

